

OpenVR: Building an Oculus Rift for only $150 - mclightning
http://hackaday.com/2014/06/13/openvr-building-an-oculus-rift-for-only-150/

======
dang
This is a duplicate of another story you have on the front page right now.
Please don't do this.

Also, please don't post stories and comments complaining about moderation (as
you've been doing). Send them to hn@ycombinator.com, as the site guidelines
ask.

